# Hurt Locker.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah, well done mate!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

What's up with itchy?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> What's up with itchy?


Once you go black you never go back.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Geez that's three glass and one plastic yak mashed up in the last couple of moths up there!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scater said:


> Geez that's three glass and one plastic yak mashed up in the last couple of moths up there!


Do you want to come up?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

scater said:


> Geez that's three glass and one plastic yak mashed up in the last couple of moths up there!


Go hard or go home mate ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

That's what you're talking about! 
Was it a sea snake or a black mamba? ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great fish. More to the point, Cav loaned his ride _after_ you smashed your own? Now that's a mate!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top stuff Saltone


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

That's a great double salti

Who said you were hopeless


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work Salti, persistence pays off big time.


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Nicely done. Now you can ignore my comment on FB lol
Cav you're a dead set champion for loaning that stunning yak


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good man ,the waves out the back again,shit happens


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well done salti, i'm keen to get out again soon, been working my tits off lately , there down to C cup  . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Got any pics of the damage salti? Stealth boys goto keep an eye on there seam lol. I suggest pole vaulting is not good for it.


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Man you made that look easy... Aside from the borrowed machine, the drenching and shoulder, Johnny and snake, donut..,
Have to be happy and the pics sure look like paradise!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

You are inspirational Salti. Love your work.

Pp


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Owie.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

This whole kayaking/fishing thing has a touch of madness to it. Yeeeehaaaa!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Itchycrak


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one salti, well some of it.
Hows the shoulder and what do you do with the snake, hit it with a paddle ? or paddle like hell.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Salti rides again! Great fish.


----------

